
Amazon Buys Zoox for 1B USD - xiaolingxiao
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/amazon-to-pay-more-than-1-billion-for-self-driving-car-developer-zoox
======
xiaolingxiao
For reference, Zoox was valued at 3.2B in 2018, and took in 1B in investments.
Unclear what the terms of the deal was, but there is a scenario where the
founders and employees get the short end.

~~~
jeffbee
Sure seems like employees would get wiped out for sure, but I'm curious what
the terms of the latest round of funding could have been in light of the
ratchets on the early rounds. Who would participate?

------
turtlegrids
[https://outline.com/ZKzdTU](https://outline.com/ZKzdTU)

